# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  طلب لتعريب جوال هواوي m2

## Omerkdoda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشتريت جوال 
Huawei ple703l 
اريد برنامج لتعريبه

----------

